# Caso Ruby,Berlusconi assolto definitivamente



## smallball (11 Marzo 2015)

Anche la Cassazione,dopo 10 ore di Camera di Consiglio,conferma la sentenza di Appello,con assoluzione,ora definitiva di Silvio Berlusconi,dalle imputazioni del processo Ruby


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2015)

Epic Fail della Boccassini, anche se va detto che per spuntarla Silvio si è probabilmente comprato il silenzio delle testimoni chiave.
La cosa vergognosa imho è l'assoluzione sulla concussione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Epic Fail della Boccassini, anche se va detto che per spuntarla Silvio si è probabilmente comprato il silenzio delle testimoni chiave.
> La cosa vergognosa imho è l'assoluzione sulla concussione.



Il fatto è che si son concetrati solo sulle donnine e sul fatto di ruby minorenne... Almeno questo è sempre venuto fuori dai giornali. Al di là del giudizio morale, non ho mai capito tutto il casino sul piano giuridico perché faceva i festini con le donnine. Manco rapisse le fighette e le costringesse ad avere rapporti contro la loro volontà

Ma concentrare gli sforzi su processi un attimo più seri non era meglio?


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2015)

Qualsiasi altro individuo sarebbe finito in galera, poco ma sicuro


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che si son concetrati solo sulle donnine e sul fatto di ruby minorenne... Almeno questo è sempre venuto fuori dai giornali. Al di là del giudizio morale, non ho mai capito tutto il casino sul piano giuridico perché faceva i festini con le donnine. Manco rapisse le fighette e le costringesse ad avere rapporti contro la loro volontà
> 
> Ma concentrare gli sforzi su processi un attimo più seri non era meglio?



Esatto, ma aldilà di questo io rimango allibito che secondo la corte d'appello e la cassazione sia lecito che il premier possa chiamare in questura per far liberare chi vuole.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che si son concetrati solo sulle donnine e sul fatto di ruby minorenne... Almeno questo è sempre venuto fuori dai giornali. Al di là del giudizio morale, non ho mai capito tutto il casino sul piano giuridico perché faceva i festini con le donnine. Manco rapisse le fighette e le costringesse ad avere rapporti contro la loro volontà
> 
> *Ma concentrare gli sforzi su processi un attimo più seri non era meglio?*



I processi riguardavano sfruttamento della prostituzione e minorenni, non mi sembrano noccioline per un presunto statista


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I processi riguardavano sfruttamento della prostituzione e minorenni, non mi sembrano noccioline per un presunto statista



Questa è roba che hanno messo solo per far risuonare il caso mediatico. Dai, fin da subito si sapeva che non c'era certo sfruttamento della prostituzione. Mica c'era il pappone che obbligava le povere ragazze a prostituirsi contro il loro volere. Per me sta roba è sempre stata fuori dal mondo. Anche se da una parte gli sta bene, mi pare che proprio il governo berlusca invece di regolamentare la prostituzione come un paese civile farebbe si attaccò alla corrente moralista facendo una legge altamente inutile su questo frangente. 

Se volevano concentrarsi su qualcosa di serio dovevano calcare la mano sulle pressioni per scarcerare Ruby, invece è premuto fin da subito all'accusa parlare dei festini e altro, solo per far casino mediatico, lasciandosi traviare da evidenti sentimenti personali. Dovevano in qualche modo fargli pagare qualcosa per non essere riusciti ad arrivare a sentenze concrete negli altri processi. Mi pare evidente.

Con tutto lo sporco che c'è da indagare sul Berlusca, si son concetrati su ste cazzatine inutili.
I processi per cui c'era da scatenare mari e monti su Berlusconi sono ben altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi altro individuo sarebbe finito in galera, poco ma sicuro



Qualunque altro individuo non sarebbe neanche stato processato..
Nessuna delle ragazze aveva sporto denuncia e la presunta minorenne che si è prostituita ha sempre detto di non aver mai avuto rapporti sessuali con Berlusconi..le congetture hanno bisogno di prove a supporto sennò sono solo supposizioni..


----------



## Doctore (11 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualunque altro individuo non sarebbe neanche stato processato..
> Nessuna delle ragazze aveva sporto denuncia e la presunta minorenne che si è prostituita ha sempre detto di non aver mai avuto rapporti sessuali con Berlusconi..le congetture hanno bisogno di prove a supporto sennò sono solo supposizioni..



Quoto.
Caso chiuso


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2015)

Dopo aver visto i manifestanti davanti a casa di B per festeggiare la sua assoluzione ho sempre più capito perché questo paese va a rotoli..

cioè capiamoci.. questi stanno festeggiando perché B è stato dichiarato innocente .. ora non entro in merito del processo ma mi fa ridere che questi stanno a festeggiare come se la loro vita cambiasse qualcosa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto i manifestanti davanti a casa di B per festeggiare la sua assoluzione ho sempre più capito perché questo paese va a rotoli..
> 
> cioè capiamoci.. questi stanno festeggiando perché B è stato dichiarato innocente .. ora non entro in merito del processo ma mi fa ridere che questi stanno a festeggiare come se la loro vita cambiasse qualcosa..



E quando è stato condannato c'erano per frode fiscale c'erano altrettanti babbei a festeggiare la condanna..
Italiani popolo di mafiosi o parrocchiani da sempre e per sempre..


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quando è stato condannato c'erano per frode fiscale c'erano altrettanti babbei a festeggiare la condanna..
> Italiani popolo di mafiosi o parrocchiani da sempre e per sempre..



Non so se siano peggiori coloro che cantano Meno male che Silvio c'è o quelli che si infoiano dietro agli articoli di Travaglio e alle trasmissioni di Santoro, una bella lotta!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quando è stato condannato c'erano per frode fiscale c'erano altrettanti babbei a festeggiare la condanna..
> Italiani popolo di mafiosi o parrocchiani da sempre e per sempre..



Mi hai ricordato quelli che in piazza stapparono lo spumante quando silvio "abdicò" a Monti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so se siano peggiori coloro che cantano Meno male che Silvio c'è o quelli che si infoiano dietro agli articoli di Travaglio e alle trasmissioni di Santoro, una bella lotta!



è una lotta dura anche se certi elementi sono davvero "unici"


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Marzo 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Anche la Cassazione,dopo 10 ore di Camera di Consiglio,conferma la sentenza di Appello,con assoluzione,ora definitiva di Silvio Berlusconi,dalle imputazioni del processo Ruby



Quest'assoluzione gli ha dato nuova linfa e ora è pronto a riscendere in campo.L'Italia non se ne libererà mai.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2015)

Quindi,
Berlusconi è una vittima, la politica è onesta, la mafia non esiste, la crisi non c'è
ah scordavo, naturalmente i grillini sono complottisti ingenui

W l'Italia, lunga vita al duce


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualunque altro individuo non sarebbe neanche stato processato..
> Nessuna delle ragazze aveva sporto denuncia e la presunta minorenne che si è prostituita ha sempre detto di non aver mai avuto rapporti sessuali con Berlusconi..le congetture hanno bisogno di prove a supporto sennò sono solo supposizioni..



Berlusconi l'ha passata liscia perché "non sapeva" che la minorenne fosse tale, ma i rapporti sessuali ci stati. Gli stessi avvocati hanno fatto capire che ad Arcore succedeva di tutto e di più. Lungi da me volerlo accusare a livello morale, dato che ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole (anche se diamine, parliamo di un presidente del consiglio).


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi l'ha passata liscia perché "non sapeva" che la minorenne fosse tale, ma i rapporti sessuali ci stati. Gli stessi avvocati hanno fatto capire che ad Arcore succedeva di tutto e di più. Lungi da me volerlo accusare a livello morale, dato che ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole (anche se diamine, parliamo di un presidente del consiglio).



I rapporti sessuali con Ruby non mi risulta siano stati provati in alcun modo..sono tutte supposizioni basate sul fatto che le dava dei soldi..il punto è che per il nano dare 20 mila euro ad una ragazza è come per me dare 50 centesimi ad un barbone...
La mia idea?..una buona parte di quelle ragazze gli ha fatto ogni genere di servizietto, probabilmente la stessa Ruby e nessuna è stata obbligata in alcun modo, erano tutte consenzienti e in cerca di soldi facili..
Ma non ho prove per dire ciò..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I rapporti sessuali con Ruby non mi risulta siano stati provati in alcun modo..sono tutte supposizioni basate sul fatto che le dava dei soldi..il punto è che per il nano dare 20 mila euro ad una ragazza è come per me dare 50 centesimi ad un barbone...
> La mia idea?..una buona parte di quelle ragazze gli ha fatto ogni genere di servizietto, probabilmente la stessa Ruby e nessuna è stata obbligata in alcun modo, erano tutte consenzienti e in cerca di soldi facili..
> Ma non ho prove per dire ciò..



La cosa è molto semplice, B pagava le ragazze per partecipare a orge, i famosi bunga bunga, 
in pratica le utilizzava per gratificare e ingrazziarsi personaggi a lui utili per i suoi intrallazzi,
io questo comportamento lo vedo comunque come istigazione alla prostituzione, pertanto penalmente molto più rilevante del fatto che lui possa o meno aver avuto rapporti sessuali personali con le varie olgettine.


----------



## Hammer (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quando è stato condannato c'erano per frode fiscale c'erano altrettanti babbei a festeggiare la condanna..
> Italiani popolo di mafiosi o parrocchiani da sempre e per sempre..



Gli ultimi vent'anni di (mala)politica hanno estremizzato la concezione stessa di partito e di politica come tifo da bar, come fede. È un male assoluto



juventino ha scritto:


> Epic Fail della Boccassini, anche se va detto che per spuntarla Silvio si è probabilmente comprato il silenzio delle testimoni chiave.
> La cosa vergognosa imho è l'assoluzione sulla concussione.



Stipendia decine di ragazze più o meno coinvolte. Dico solo questo.


----------



## Doctore (12 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quindi,
> Berlusconi è una vittima, la politica è onesta, la mafia non esiste, la crisi non c'è
> ah scordavo, naturalmente i grillini sono complottisti ingenui
> 
> W l'Italia, lunga vita al duce



Grazie a questi atteggiamenti che berlusconi continuerà a fare breccia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Anche la Cassazione,dopo 10 ore di Camera di Consiglio,conferma la sentenza di Appello,con assoluzione,ora definitiva di Silvio Berlusconi,dalle imputazioni del processo Ruby


Bello schifo. Comunque mai avuto speranze a tal riguardo



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è una lotta dura anche se certi elementi sono davvero "unici"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T__MvvYShWw


Li prenderei a schiaffi uno per uno. Uno per uno.

Altra perla


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2015)

Altro capolavoro, con tanto di Apparizione finale di un commosso Presidente


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La cosa è molto semplice, B pagava le ragazze per partecipare a orge, i famosi bunga bunga,
> *in pratica le utilizzava per gratificare e ingrazziarsi personaggi a lui utili per i suoi intrallazzi*,
> io questo comportamento lo vedo comunque come istigazione alla prostituzione, pertanto penalmente molto più rilevante del fatto che lui possa o meno aver avuto rapporti sessuali personali con le varie olgettine.



Anche qui non sussistono prove che indichino che alle presunte orge partecipavano personaggi influenti (o pensiamo che silvio volesse ingraziarsi Lele Mora e Fede?)..poi dai non credo nemmeno avesse bisogno di un giro di prostituzione per ingraziarsi certa gente..chissà che mazzette che sganciava se voleva qualcosa..
ripeto la mia idea: è un narcisista malato di edonismo..gli piace la patata e può comprarsene a valanga ed il mondo, che lo si voglia o no ammettere, è pieno di donne libere che scelgono di vendersi fisicamente per i soldi..fa parte della natura di molte di loro, queste non erano costrette perché sennò facevano la fame..spesso erano ragazze di buona famiglia che però preferivano al vita mondana e il lusso facili anziché sudarsi uno stipendio misero..è come quando vedi la biondona nel Porsche di un vecchio, è chiaro che di fatto si prostituisce in cambio della bella vita..ma è una sua decisione, non si può accusare il vecchio di comprarsi la sua compagnia..


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche qui non sussistono prove che indichino che alle presunte orge partecipavano personaggi influenti (o pensiamo che silvio volesse ingraziarsi Lele Mora e Fede?)..poi dai non credo nemmeno avesse bisogno di un giro di prostituzione per ingraziarsi certa gente..chissà che mazzette che sganciava se voleva qualcosa..
> ripeto la mia idea: è un narcisista malato di edonismo..gli piace la patata e può comprarsene a valanga ed il mondo, che lo si voglia o no ammettere, è pieno di donne libere che scelgono di vendersi fisicamente per i soldi..fa parte della natura di molte di loro, queste non erano costrette perché sennò facevano la fame..spesso erano ragazze di buona famiglia che però preferivano al vita mondana e il lusso facili anziché sudarsi uno stipendio misero..è come quando vedi la biondona nel Porsche di un vecchio, è chiaro che di fatto si prostituisce in cambio della bella vita..ma è una sua decisione, non si può accusare il vecchio di comprarsi la sua compagnia..



Sono d accordo con te al 100%...
Probabilmente sono stati montati processi farsa su berlusconi e ovviamente si è creata una vittima e l elettorato italiano lo ha percepito...ovviamente berlusconi non è solo una vittima,sa parlare,ha anche un certo fascino,carisma ecc...
Ricapitolando:
è un pessimo politico?si
è un corruttore?probabilmente si
ha evaso il fisco?si
Bastava concentrarsi solo su questo per toglierlo di mezzo dalla vita pubblica in italia.
Se non fosse scoppiato l'inutile processo ruby a quest ora berlusconi si godeva la pensione in qualche isola lontano dall italia.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono d accordo con te al 100%...
> Probabilmente sono stati montati processi farsa su berlusconi e ovviamente si è creata una vittima e l elettorato italiano lo ha percepito...ovviamente berlusconi non è solo una vittima,sa parlare,ha anche un certo fascino,carisma ecc...
> Ricapitolando:
> è un pessimo politico?si
> ...



Veramente c'era anche l'accusa di concussione in questo processo, che era la più grave.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Veramente c'era anche l'accusa di concussione in questo processo, che era la più grave.



Vero..e sono abbastanza certo che il nano abbia cercato di pararsi il posteriore..ma parliamoci chiaro, davvero pensiamo che *in italia* Berlusconi sia l'unico politico ad aver mai agito così?..mi immagino gente come Napolitano, 60 anni nelle istituzioni, o un d'Alema, con agganci ovunque, non avranno mai alzato il telefono per fare pressioni a titolo di interesse personale..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche qui non sussistono prove che indichino che alle presunte orge partecipavano personaggi influenti (o pensiamo che silvio volesse ingraziarsi Lele Mora e Fede?)..poi dai non credo nemmeno avesse bisogno di un giro di prostituzione per ingraziarsi certa gente..chissà che mazzette che sganciava se voleva qualcosa..
> ripeto la mia idea: è un narcisista malato di edonismo..gli piace la patata e può comprarsene a valanga ed il mondo, che lo si voglia o no ammettere, è pieno di donne libere che scelgono di vendersi fisicamente per i soldi..fa parte della natura di molte di loro, queste non erano costrette perché sennò facevano la fame..spesso erano ragazze di buona famiglia che però preferivano al vita mondana e il lusso facili anziché sudarsi uno stipendio misero..è come quando vedi la biondona nel Porsche di un vecchio, è chiaro che di fatto si prostituisce in cambio della bella vita..ma è una sua decisione, non si può accusare il vecchio di comprarsi la sua compagnia..



Si, ma in realtà non è questa la vera questione,
Io credo che chiunque possa avere pochi dubbi sulla corruzione di B, chiaro che non lo incastrerai mai con mputazioni importanti, per esempio associazione mafiosa o reati fianziari/tributari, grazie alle leggi ad personam che si è fabbricato e alla omertà delle altre forze politiche (PD) che molto probabilmente non hanno la coscenza molto più pulita.

Credo che estemporanei magistrati (non necessariamente comunisti come i forzisti strillano) cerchino di incastrarlo con reati minori, un pò come accadde a Al Capone, è questa poteva essere una buona occasione, i fatti sono evidenti, anche se nel complesso non trascendentali.
Ma in realtà B è parte integrante di un sistema politico complessivo, pertanto quasi inespugnabile, ricevendo evidenti aiuti anche dalle teoriche opposizioni


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono d accordo con te al 100%...
> Probabilmente sono stati montati processi farsa su berlusconi e ovviamente si è creata una vittima e l elettorato italiano lo ha percepito...ovviamente berlusconi non è solo una vittima,sa parlare,ha anche un certo fascino,carisma ecc...
> Ricapitolando:
> è un pessimo politico?si
> ...


Probabilmente eh 

Il caso andava portato avanti. Si è concluso così e pazienza.
Dopo un'intera vita del re silvio a delinquere, giuridicamente e moralmente, non mi dispiace se qualcuno provi a creargli qualche problema. Niente di lontamente pareggiabile con quelli che ha creato lui agli altri.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero..e sono abbastanza certo che il nano abbia cercato di pararsi il posteriore..ma parliamoci chiaro, *davvero pensiamo che* *in italia* *Berlusconi sia l'unico politico ad aver mai agito così?*..mi immagino gente come Napolitano, 60 anni nelle istituzioni, o un d'Alema, con agganci ovunque, non avranno mai alzato il telefono per fare pressioni a titolo di interesse personale..


Questa è la solita storia del ladro che prova a difendersi dicendo che ci sono altri ladri. Ma che scusa è? la più inutile della terra.
Il 100% delle volte con cui ho parlato con juventini, il loro discorso andava a finire sempre così. "...eh ma comunque anche l'inter ha fatto...e il milan..e.."
Personalmente non ho mai detto qualcosa di simile manco in banali discussioni familiari. Se ho sbagliato, è giusto che si parli di me, degli altri non m'importa.

Comunque era folle da parte mia pensare che su milanworld non ci fossero tifosi del milan perchè berlusconiani 
Chi è milanista a priori perchè berlusconiano. Chi si è sentito in "dovere" di votare forza italia a seguito di champion's e scudetti. E via dicendo. 
Insomma non conosco la statistica, ma posso immaginare che una metà dei milanisti sia collegata al Berlusconi politico. Da questo punto di vista mi sono sempre sentito un pò isolato come tifoso.
Però devo dire che qui non leggo niente di eccessivo per fortuna. Anche perchè ormai è davvero indifendibile. Solo suma,pellegatti e un emilio fede vecchio stampo riuscirebbe nell'intento


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Questa è la solita storia del ladro che prova a difendersi dicendo che ci sono altri ladri. Ma che scusa è? la più inutile della terra*.
> 
> *Comunque era folle da parte mia pensare che su milanworld non ci fossero tifosi del milan perchè berlusconiani
> Chi è milanista a priori perchè berlusconiano. Chi si è sentito in "dovere" di votare forza italia a seguito di champion's e scudetti. E via dicendo.*



Punto primo non si tratta di dire "eh lo fanno tutti quindi non è colpevole" si tratta però di ridicolizzare alcuni moralizzatori che se si tratta di crocifiggere Berlusconi sono in prima fila ma poi da ipocriti corrono a votare per ladroni e furfanti uguali al nano e li definiscono pure brave persone (non so quante volte ho sentito dire "lo stimatissimo Prodi")..almeno uno avesse la decenza di dire "Godo perché Berlusca mi sta sulle scatole" invece si tenta di lanciare una sorta di accusa morale alle sue azioni..ma come, non va bene il nano ma gli altri si? e perché?

Punto due..quando il nano è "sceso in campo" io avevo 10 anni e votare sapevo manco cosa volesse dire..Berlusconi politico è stato eletto 3 volte coi voti di milioni di italiani fare un'equazione che sia stato votato solo dai milanisti perché vinceva le coppe è assurdo, ha preso più voti da altri che dai milanisti e sono certo che molti milanisti non hanno mai votato Berlusconi..

Berlusconi oggi è un soggetto che ritengo morto..politicamente becca ancora dei voti ma sono i voti di gente che non cambierà mai idea, ma è come quelli che fino in punto di morte voteranno sempre PD qualsiasi cosa avvenga..identico..


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Punto primo non si tratta di dire "eh lo fanno tutti quindi non è colpevole" si tratta però di ridicolizzare alcuni moralizzatori che se si tratta di crocifiggere Berlusconi sono in prima fila ma poi da ipocriti corrono a votare per ladroni e furfanti uguali al nano e li definiscono pure brave persone (non so quante volte ho sentito dire "lo stimatissimo Prodi")..almeno uno avesse la decenza di dire "Godo perché Berlusca mi sta sulle scatole" invece si tenta di lanciare una sorta di accusa morale alle sue azioni..ma come, non va bene il nano ma gli altri si? e perché?
> 
> Punto due..quando il nano è "sceso in campo" io avevo 10 anni e votare sapevo manco cosa volesse dire..Berlusconi politico è stato eletto 3 volte coi voti di milioni di italiani fare un'equazione che sia stato votato solo dai milanisti perché vinceva le coppe è assurdo, ha preso più voti da altri che dai milanisti e sono certo che molti milanisti non hanno mai votato Berlusconi..
> 
> Berlusconi oggi è un soggetto che ritengo morto..politicamente becca ancora dei voti ma sono i voti di gente che non cambierà mai idea, ma è come quelli che fino in punto di morte voteranno sempre PD qualsiasi cosa avvenga..identico..


Questo si, chiaramente non è l'unico. Anche perchè con la sua dipartita dovremmo vedere rose e fiori e invece non sarà così. Però secondo me berlusconi da un punto di vista negativo è in prima fila a mani basse. In lui ho sempre visto una persona furba e disonesta.

Io son diventato milanista verso gli 8 anni, col regalo della maglia di weah 
Non ho detto che berlusconi ha vinto le elezioni grazie ai milanisti ma che ritengo molti milanisti di forza italia/pdl. O almeno, questo a giudicare dalle persone milaniste che conosco. Nel mondo della rete sto trovando un quadro un pò più diverso, anche se appunto come hai detto tu negli ultimi anni le cose sono cambiate parecchio. A prescindere da lui, penso sia una cosa positiva chi sa cambiare idea.

Il cambio di proprietà sarà un passo importante. E vada come vada


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Questo si, chiaramente non è l'unico. Anche perchè con la sua dipartita dovremmo vedere rose e fiori e invece non sarà così. Però secondo me berlusconi da un punto di vista negativo è in prima fila a mani basse. In lui ho sempre visto una persona furba e disonesta.
> 
> Io son diventato milanista verso gli 8 anni, col regalo della maglia di weah
> Non ho detto che berlusconi ha vinto le elezioni grazie ai milanisti ma che *ritengo molti milanisti di forza italia/pdl*. O almeno, questo a giudicare dalle persone milaniste che conosco. Nel mondo della rete sto trovando un quadro un pò più diverso, anche se appunto come hai detto tu negli ultimi anni le cose sono cambiate parecchio. A prescindere da lui, penso sia una cosa positiva chi sa cambiare idea.
> ...



Sicuramente anche molti milanisti erano elettori del nano ma credimi anche delle altre squadre..perché molti avversari alla sua discesa in campo e anche dopo (diciamo primi anni 2000) hanno avuto modo votandolo di esprimere quell'ammirazione che in realtà nutrivano verso un milan super-vincente..io non avrei mai votato un agnelli politicamente o un Moratti..ma conosco molti juventini ed interisti che votavano (alcuni ancora lo votano) il nano..
La verità è che Silvio ha usato benissimo il Milan per crearsi l'immagine di un uomo vincente..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente anche molti milanisti erano elettori del nano ma credimi anche delle altre squadre..perché molti avversari alla sua discesa in campo e anche dopo (diciamo primi anni 2000) hanno avuto modo votandolo di esprimere quell'ammirazione che in realtà nutrivano verso un milan super-vincente..io non avrei mai votato un agnelli politicamente o un Moratti..ma conosco molti juventini ed interisti che votavano (alcuni ancora lo votano) il nano..
> La verità è che Silvio ha usato benissimo il Milan per crearsi l'immagine di un uomo vincente..



In definitiva B è stato un uomo vincente, peccato che il suo talento l'abbia utilizzato solo per scopi personali,

cosa che in definitiva fatico a comprendere, aveva l'Italia in pugno.
Avesse fatto qualcosa di utile sarebbe stato ricordato nella storia come un gran uomo, invece del ridicolo ometto che appare attualmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In definitiva B è stato un uomo vincente, peccato che il suo talento l'abbia utilizzato solo per scopi personali,
> 
> cosa che in definitiva fatico a comprendere, aveva l'Italia in pugno.
> Avesse fatto qualcosa di utile sarebbe stato ricordato nella storia come un gran uomo, invece del ridicolo ometto che appare attualmente.



Diciamo anche che, al di là di tutto, il sistema governativo italiano impedisce qual si voglia possibilità di fare riforme vere..lo sta scoprendo pure renzi..non a caso Berlusconi ha sempre parlato della necessità di rivedere il bicameralismo e la costituzione per permettere a chi governa di "fare"...
Adesso lo dice Renzi e va bene..prima erano i deliri di un pazzo che voleva governare da solo..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che, al di là di tutto, il sistema governativo italiano impedisce qual si voglia possibilità di fare riforme vere..lo sta scoprendo pure renzi..non a caso Berlusconi ha sempre parlato della necessità di rivedere il bicameralismo e la costituzione per permettere a chi governa di "fare"...
> Adesso lo dice Renzi e va bene..prima erano i deliri di un pazzo che voleva governare da solo..



Mah, teoricamente è anche vero, ma io il tutto l'ho sempre considerato una scusa per non far nulla e tenersi buoni i vari poteri forti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2015)

Ho letto che forse parte l'inchiesta "ruby 3" lol


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Questa è la solita storia del ladro che prova a difendersi dicendo che ci sono altri ladri. Ma che scusa è? la più inutile della terra.*
> Il 100% delle volte con cui ho parlato con juventini, il loro discorso andava a finire sempre così. "...eh ma comunque anche l'inter ha fatto...e il milan..e.."
> Personalmente non ho mai detto qualcosa di simile manco in banali discussioni familiari. Se ho sbagliato, è giusto che si parli di me, degli altri non m'importa.


Concordo. Un pò come stanno facendo con Corona ultimamente, dove i vari pseudo-giornalisti e "talk-show" chiedono la sua scarcerazione, perchè _"c'è chi sta fuori"_.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2015)




----------

